# Some Dark Elves



## gahris (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section 

The auction can be found here
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Huge-Dark-Elf-Ar...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item45f2918f7b

Up for auction today is my army of Dark Elves. The Army was collected over a few edition and includes some rare and OOP models. The models included used in Army Builder came out to 5,000 points not including any wargear. Everything in the pictures is included. Not shown is the 3 books and movement trays.

Included is the 6th Edition Codex, 7th Edition Codex and the 7th Edition Hardcover Rulebook.

Model Count ~225 - All assembled and mostly Primed.

24 Unbuilt Warriors

32 Spearmen (painted black and teal)

23 Swordsmen (4th Edition)

2 Assasins, 14 Corsairs (5th Edition)

2 Banners, 3 Champions, 2 Metal Spearmen, 2 Music Players (5th Edition)

Morathi on Dark Pegasus, 3 Mounted Sorceresses

4 Sorceresses on Foot (5th, 6th, 7th edition and Avatars of War)

5 Harpies, 22 Metal Crossbowmen

1 Noble on Foot

8 Cold One Riders (Riding Raptors)

2 Cold One Nobles (Riding Raptors)

21 Witch Elves

2 Death Hags

15 Black Guard (5th Edition)

10 Manflayers

12 Shades

2 Reaper Bolt Throwers, 4 crew included (5th Edition)

A ton of bits and extra bases are included

Custom movement trays are included for the above army


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Guh! Must raise About @00$ in. . . 5 DAYS!!!!


----------



## gahris (Apr 29, 2010)

Asmodeun said:


> Guh! Must raise About @00$ in. . . 5 DAYS!!!!


I wouldn't mind @00$ depending on how much @ is, hehe

There is only a single day left, and I hope it sells well. I'm making a CoD table and want to make it a huge urban enviroment!

The post that I put in the proper place is here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=61338


----------

